# Fort Pickens 7/1



## Jdhart306 (Apr 28, 2012)

Went out to Fort Pickens with 2 dozen shrimp, a sand flea rake, and the hopes of getting some Pompano. We quickly got two poles up and hooked up with two ladyfish on the first casts. I was excited about the fish being present but hoping that there was more than just ladyfish in the area. Casted out again and got another ladyfish within ten minutes on the pole. I started ripping the shrimp into small pieces thinking that we were going to have a long day fighting ladyfish. After about 30 more minutes and a couple of stolen baits, I ended up with a 12 1/2 inch pompano. Unfortunately, the tide started to turn and the fishing died. I was thinking about wading out to the sandbar about 50 yards out, but it drops off to almost 6 feet in places. Unless you can cast about 75-100 yards it will be tough to get it out past the first sandbar. I was forced to not cast as hard because I could just get it to land on the sandbar and not in the pocket. (still working on my technique). Left about an hour after that with no more bites. I couldn't find any sand flea colonies although I was able to get about one at a time sifting through the surf.... most of them were nice and big too... which was nice. With the pomp in the cooler and the sun shining on my back I will say it was another great day at the beach.


----------



## AhGotcha (Jun 28, 2012)

That will make your day that much better with having a fish in the cooler!


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks for the post! One pomp is a good day during the summer.


----------



## stevesmi (Mar 15, 2012)

atleast you didn't run into the catfish


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

Great report!!! Any day just fishing is a great day and you ended up with a bonus of a pompano... Keep on fishin!!!


----------

